
US Customs block Canadian man after reading his social media - grey-area
http://www.dailyxtra.com/canada/news-and-ideas/news/us-customs-block-canadian-man-reading-scruff-profile-215531
======
facetube
I was recently detained and made to miss my flight during preclearance (I
arrived three hours early). They joked about me not making my flight, and
locked me in a room with no one present and no explanation (under threat of
strip search, or worse). Calling the local police got me out.

The official excuse? Someone else matched some portion of my exceedingly
common name in an undisclosed location somewhere in the world.

I'm an American by birth. I live here. But next time I cross the border, I
don't think I'll be making the return leg. The world's a big place.

------
grey-area
_A month later, André attempted to fly to New Orleans again....When he went
through secondary inspection at Vancouver airport, US Customs officers didn’t
even need to ask for his passwords — they were saved in their own system._

So they're saving all the passwords and identifying data they download on a
centralised system for everyone who enters the country.

What could possibly go wrong?

